# Earlybird



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Do O&W still make the Earlybird model?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No they do not but they did have some NOS ones. I can ask if they have any left if you wish ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr Wajs does have a few of these left. I can do them for Â£350 which is a whopping Â£100 cheaper than some other sites.  The exchange rate helps as it is good at the moment.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK I'm in .... what movement does it use by the way?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry John, I can't remember. Its either a AS or ST 17 Jewel Manual wind.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Early Bird on a dark brown RLT Flieger - not that you would know from the photo!


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks good John! Is it a real 24H watch btw?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes they are true 24 Hour watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cornelius said:


> Looks good John! Is it a real 24H watch btw?


 Thanks its an unusual piece - it is a real 24hr - my current interest!!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Rrrr, Roy you're killing me.









I want one! I like that Raketa 24H I bought from you last month, but this is much nicer









Next time I make a purchase, I'm putting a deposit down on one of these. You are an evil man, posting pictures like that.

Don't let me forget


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Another Early Bird picture


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi JoT

That's a great watch. Have you seen the Dolphin 24hr watch on Roys site? It's in the Vostok section. I used to have one and at Â£45 they are unbeatable value for money. Unfortunately I sold it to a friend who sold it on to someone else. I really ought to get another one but maybe not just now. If they bought out a black dial/white bezel combination I'd buy it in an instant!

Do you have any more pictures of the Earlybird (it looks good on the coloured Nato btw)? I think earlier versions of this watch were used in the Vietnam war, I know early 24 hour versions of the Glycine Airman were. Is the crown screw down on the Earlybird?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul the Early Bird doesnt have a screw down crown, I have read somewhere that it was used in Vietnam - it was always regarded as a poor mans Airman, it is not as robust as the Airman, slightly larger diameter but not as thick, it is also lighter than the Airman.

Overall I really like it, I would like a Vinatge Vietnam era Airman, but these are really hard to get hold of - and there are a number of vintage fakes on the market.

I dont know if any of our US members come across them in the States, in fact I have also read somehwere that they were made in the US at one time.

My Early Bird is 1960's NOS bought through Roy from O&W

No more photos - I am still learning!!!!

Its the white dial taht puts me off the Dolphin - black dial and I am in!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry about the dolphin paul


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

From what I understand the Accutron Astronaut was also very popular with airmen in the Vietnam conflict. Sorry I don't have a pic of mine.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sargon said:


> From what I understand the Accutron Astronaut was also very popular with airmen in the Vietnam conflict.


 On my wish list .... one day


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

On my wish list is a proper bracelet for it. It's on a nice black band now but I've always wanted either the coffin link or the "bullet" style bracelet. They usually go for $150 or so all by themselves.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sargon said:


> They usually go for $150 or so all by themselves.










bloody hell









Do you ever come across vintage Airmasters?


----------

